# Mt Evans Hill Climb



## Bulldozer

Anyone doing this race in a couple of weeks? I'll be there in a voluntary capacity. I'll be helping with getting your warm clothes to the summit for the ride back down.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> Anyone doing this race in a couple of weeks? I'll be there in a voluntary capacity. I'll be helping with getting your warm clothes to the summit for the ride back down.


That's a tough race...used to do it yearly, but haven't done it for years. After freezing my butt off on the descent the first year we always got a friend to drive us back down after the race was over.


----------



## PDex

My son is doing the Junior race (Echo Lake).


----------



## godot

I'll be there - cat 4, 35+, and moving slowly


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> I'll be there - cat 4, 35+, and moving slowly


I'll mark your clothes special with Go Dot


----------



## godot

You could also write go-dot on the road for me.

Thanks for volunteering, I know you do a lot of work with Team Evergreen (aren't you on the board?). Your efforts and the efforts of everyone working on the Triple and the Hill Climb are much appreciated.

This will be my first trip ever up Mt Evans. Not sure I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

godot said:


> You could also write go-dot on the road for me.
> 
> Thanks for volunteering, I know you do a lot of work with Team Evergreen (aren't you on the board?). Your efforts and the efforts of everyone working on the Triple and the Hill Climb are much appreciated.
> 
> This will be my first trip ever up Mt Evans. Not sure I'm looking forward to it.


Nice climb--till you hit those endless switchbacks near the end. :cryin:


----------



## godot

I've been told not to look up as I get near the switchbacks.

Also, is legal to gutter and/or mock anyone that I pass that is wearing a TdF polka dot climbers jersey? I'm not a strong climber.

BTW - that last part was a joke (the me not climbing thing is true though)


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> You could also write go-dot on the road for me.
> 
> Thanks for volunteering, I know you do a lot of work with Team Evergreen (aren't you on the board?). Your efforts and the efforts of everyone working on the Triple and the Hill Climb are much appreciated.
> 
> This will be my first trip ever up Mt Evans. Not sure I'm looking forward to it.


I'm on the board of the race team, not the club. The race team is organizing this hill climb and the club organizes the Triple. We're taking over the world next.


----------



## Bulldozer

godot said:


> I've been told not to look up as I get near the switchbacks.
> 
> Also, is legal to gutter and/or mock anyone that I pass that is wearing a TdF polka dot climbers jersey? I'm not a strong climber.
> 
> BTW - that last part was a joke (the me not climbing thing is true though)


If you don't get caught....


----------



## godot

Well that was fun. Great ride, perfect weather. Well organized. I had a great day. 2:54, so I beat 3 hours which was the goal. The group I was in didn't go storming out of the gate like I expected them to. I was actually able to hang for about 5 miles before being mercilessly shelled, my dreams of winning shattered.

Thanks for all you hard work bulldozer.


----------



## wuggabugga

Yes!

What a great day on Mt. Evans! Though I felt my age this year and the artificial hip killed my time! The set of Easton EC90 SLX tubulars certainly helped!


----------



## Bulldozer

If someone at the top filled your water bottle, it was probably me.


----------



## Pablo

godot said:


> Also, is legal to gutter and/or mock anyone that I pass that is wearing a TdF polka dot climbers jersey? I'm not a strong climber.


I only wear my Virenque polka dots ronically while mountain biking.


----------



## PDex

A really well-run race! Thanks to Team Evergreen and the volunteers.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

PDex said:


> A really well-run race! Thanks to Team Evergreen and the volunteers.


time?


----------



## PDex

Not me! 

Kid did the junior race (10.1 miles - just short of Echo Lake). He did it in around 1:20. I haven't seen the official results yet. 

The kid is guilting me into doing it next year. I haven't done it since '84.


----------



## PDex

I just got an e-mail from David, the race director. He explains that there were some clothing bags not picked up at the summit and some people got parking tickets on the road to the softball fields. 

He said he'll mail out the clothing (nice touch) and *the race* will pay those particular parking tickets (whoa!). 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## godot

Until results are posted I'm just going to continue assuming that I won.

Classy move by the organizers on the clothing and tickets.


----------



## cycleboyco

*Is Godot Raik Huster?*

My first time racing this - very well-run event. I especially appreciate the bottle exchange -it was cool that the "sponsors" of the replacement bottles were also racing the event. 

Results are posted, so I hope Godot is Raik Huster so he can continue to bask in the glow of his victory.

Bulldozer, thanks for topping off my bottle at the top for the ride down. Hard and hot headwind the last few miles into Idaho.


----------



## godot

no he is not, and he is sad


----------



## TooManyToyz

Someone post a link to the race results?


----------



## cartmaniac

TooManyToyz said:


> Someone post a link to the race results?


http://results.americancycling.org/results/?eventId=344


----------



## Bulldozer

I guess this means Go Dot didn't win.


----------



## jlang002

Any of you folks have any idea what to do if my name isn't on the results? I finished right around 2:30 in Citizen 30-39 group. My first road bike race and damn, it hurt. I couldn't stick around to check results at the finish. I emailed the director, but he has yet to respond to me.
Cheers!
-jon


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

jlang002 said:


> Any of you folks have any idea what to do if my name isn't on the results? I finished right around 2:30 in Citizen 30-39 group. My first road bike race and damn, it hurt. I couldn't stick around to check results at the finish. I emailed the director, but he has yet to respond to me.
> Cheers!
> -jon


Sm 35+ 4's winner gets a 2:04? I smell a lot of sadbaggers. If you can ride that course in under 2:30 you shouldn't be in the 4s anymore.


----------



## godot

Bulldozer said:


> I guess this means Go Dot didn't win.


Can you institute a Clydesdale division for this race next year? If you don't, I'll protest by riding again.


----------



## PTG

*Mt Evans Hill Climb Pics*

Here are pics for the race!

http://sportifimages.com/gallery/8908109_G3Egm#596478950_ZPTnc

They are actually affordable and reasonable on the shipping.

Great race and very well organized!


----------



## jlang002

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sm 35+ 4's winner gets a 2:04? I smell a lot of sadbaggers. If you can ride that course in under 2:30 you shouldn't be in the 4s anymore.


I don't get your point. Are you calling me a sandbagger? Hard to sandbag if I've never raced before.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

jlang002 said:


> I don't get your point. Are you calling me a sandbagger? Hard to sandbag if I've never raced before.


Maybe not you particularly, but if you can ride Evans in 2 hours you might consider moving up to at least the 35+ open instead of the 4s next time. Two hours is a pretty darned good time for a beginner considering the course record is 1:45 or so. Just seemed like there were a lot of "beginners" who were posting some wicked fast times.


----------



## PDex

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Maybe not you particularly, but if you can ride Evans in 2 hours you might consider moving up to at least the 35+ open instead of the 4s next time. Two hours is a pretty darned good time for a beginner considering the course record is 1:45 or so. Just seemed like there were a lot of "beginners" who were posting some wicked fast times.


I think he raced in the Citizen's (non-licensed) category. There were 9 citizen's categories based on age/sex in addition to the licensed 4s, 35+-4s, and 45+-4s.

Edit: don't disagree with you, however, on sandbaggers in the Cat 4s. This is, afterall, Colorado.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

PDex said:


> I think he raced in the Citizen's (non-licensed) category. There were 9 citizen's categories based on age/sex in addition to the licensed 4s, 35+-4s, and 45+-4s.
> 
> Edit: don't disagree with you, however, on sandbaggers in the Cat 4s. This is, afterall, Colorado.


Yup...CO racing is not like anywhere else. Maybe I'm just jealous because my best time ever was 2:35 when I raced it for the first time and I got slower each year after that. :cryin: 

Seriously though--If you can ride that in 2 hours you're hauling. That's a pretty impressive time in my opinion.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yup...CO racing is not like anywhere else. Maybe I'm just jealous because my best time ever was 2:35 when I raced it for the first time and I got slower each year after that. :cryin:
> 
> Seriously though--If you can ride that in 2 hours you're hauling. That's a pretty impressive time in my opinion.


Plus, in a straight hill climb, it's just climbing, there's less benefit from knowing how to be a good racer and ride in the peloton. I would get eliminated in a crit becasue I don't race and ride alone, bt I might do well on Mt. Evans.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> Plus, in a straight hill climb, it's just climbing, there's less benefit from knowing how to be a good racer and ride in the peloton. I would get eliminated in a crit becasue I don't race and ride alone, bt I might do well on Mt. Evans.


Yeah...about the only strategy is to ride as hard as you can without blowing up--if you blow you're done for the day at that kind of altitude.


----------



## badhat

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sm 35+ 4's winner gets a 2:04? I smell a lot of sadbaggers. If you can ride that course in under 2:30 you shouldn't be in the 4s anymore.


hey now

this was my first time racing it and i raced citizen 30-39 and came in 5th at 2h25m.

i'll probably go cat4 next year, but there were some strong citizens up front with me.

now the 1st place citizen men 30-39 was 2h10m. AND he was the first place citizen men 30-39 last year. _thats_ sandbagging.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

badhat said:


> hey now
> 
> this was my first time racing it and i raced citizen 30-39 and came in 5th at 2h25m.
> 
> i'll probably go cat4 next year, but there were some strong citizens up front with me.
> 
> now the 1st place citizen men 30-39 was 2h10m. AND he was the first place citizen men 30-39 last year. _thats_ sandbagging.


I was talking about the men's 35+ Cat 4 race where the winner got a 2:04. Come on now...why are you racing 4's in the old man's division when you can clock a time like that? 

FWIW...anything around 2:30 for that climb is very respectable in my book. Sounds like a great first race. Keep it up.


----------

